# Never a stranger



## Bro. Keye (Jan 14, 2011)

Brethren, I am new to this site and love the fellowship I see.  I was raised in a Texas lodge 11 years ago.  Billie Mosse 1152, Denison Tx, while assigned to recruiting duty with the Army.  Soon after, I was transfered again.  Each time I move I go to another lodge.  About the time I get ready to sit in chairs, I move again.  I still do lectures and work all I can.  I was just  installed in to the east here in the upper penninsula of Michigan as this is my new assignment as a first sergeant.  I stumbled onto this sight surfing and this is great.  Thanks for supporting masonry the way you do and allowing me to be a part of this site.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome Bro. Keye!

We are glad that you decided to join us here at Masons of Texas!


----------



## Benton (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome! Glad to have you here. Every good Mason that joins makes this a greater community for all.


----------



## Bro. Keye (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Brother, although I travel in the military so much, I will always be a Texas mason.  I had the opportunity to visit my home lodge while there for my wifes brother's funeral.  Although many had passed since my last visit, I still felt as at home as I did when I was raised.  What a tribute to masonry.  I am now the newly installed worshipful master on Iron Mountain # 388 in the Upper Penninsula of Michigan but still a member in Billie Mosse #1152, Dennison TX.  I will retire in Texas and return to the active Texas mason role here in the next few years as I am now over 20 years active duty in the Army.  What a great way to stay abreast of masonry in all parts of Texas.  I look forward to being an active part of the site if possible and thanks again for your quick welcome reply. 

Anthony K. Richter, Worshipful Master
Iron Mountain # 388
300 Hamilton
Iron Mountain MI, 49801


----------

